# Plastisol issues



## Aj1012 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi everyone. I'm seeking some advise on a particular issue. I'm not in the tshirt business but my friend is. He made me a shirt that I slept in and I woke to a whole mess of white flakes from the dried up ink all on my bed. Do you know if those poses any health risks? I'm asking because I'm sharing a bed with my pregnant wife so I'm a bit concerened. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Domenic (Jun 15, 2015)

Aj1012 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm seeking some advise on a particular issue. I'm not in the tshirt business but my friend is. He made me a shirt that I slept in and I woke to a whole mess of white flakes from the dried up ink all on my bed. Do you know if those poses any health risks? I'm asking because I'm sharing a bed with my pregnant wife so I'm a bit concerened. I really appreciate it.



No it won't harm you, or your wife. Your friend is not a printer. Plastisol is about the best ink used in the market. Your friend did not cure it. Plastisol should last as long as the shirt...unless the material of the shirt in not made for it?


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Plastisol is a really friendly ink so you're not in any danger. The ink wasn't cured completely. Tell your friend he won't be in business long if he isn't able to guarantee curing the ink. Heat guns are cheaper that bad printing.


----------



## Aj1012 (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks guys. Most of the flakes were small but no small enough to accidentally inhale. Any chance that the movement while sleeping created smaller dust particles ? Can inhaling it be problematic?


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

That is wrong on several levels.. #1 the ink wasn't cured.
#2 if i was in bed with my wife, i wouldn't be wearing a shirt....
Just saying....


----------

